# Another project



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Did another mural gig in Portland, OR earlier this week. Hooked up with a fellow local hanger, and knocked out the job in one day.

It all went down at this store:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

A look at the wall when we arrived:










Wall was pole sanded:


----------



## cole191919 (Jan 10, 2008)

Nice, looks good:thumbsup:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Wall was primed:










I cut out and ordered the panels:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Chuck Ricks of WallpaperPro was my help, and he whipped up some Dynamite 234 HD Clear adhesive:










We then pasted the panels with a 62" Ramco Pastemaster:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

A birds-eye view of me wrangling the first panel into position:










About 50% completed at this point:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Almost done:










99% done:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Applying the self-stick lettering:










Done. Time for a cold one.










Rumor has it they will be building 150 more of these stores throughout the country in the next couple years. So look for me to be appearing at a town near you.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice work PWG, damn brother, you travel all over the states:thumbsup:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Wherever they can afford me. :thumbsup:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> Wherever they can afford me.


I hear ya brother.


----------



## Z paint (Jan 16, 2008)

im glad i got to see that done and also interesting to know there are goin to be that many more of those store's...that one of the few places i like to shop at. i often forget to document my work i wish i would remember to do that more.mural installerrs .com interesting..go phills


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Pro

We need to talk. This is the second or third round of visuals you have posted, and I have not seen your helper. You know, your helper. Whats going on?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

We have had a "****'s" store here for years, it's about the only place to buy sporting goods

, and I have not seen your helper.

I don't think she is yet adept at the art of paper hanging


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Chris is right. While she is definitely an up-and-coming painter, at this point, she can only aspire to being a part of the Dream Team. As the photos below show, she still is slinging a brush on site. She is truly an asset.






























I really really like Boss Appreciation Day!










You would have to email me for the rest.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice work Pro! I like the Ramco paster.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Pro

I especially like the roller demonstration. Its always refreshing to remember that some of our most important assets are the human assets.


----------



## Wing 54 (Jan 3, 2008)

Bosses appreciation day. Is that weekly, monthly, annually. 

BTW the mural work is awesome. You are really diversified. That's what it takes in todays world I think.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Wing 54 said:


> Bosses appreciation day. Is that weekly, monthly, annually.


All I can say is that its not often enough!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> All I can say is that its not often enough!


Prowall...my hero!


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

I like the ramco pastemaster. Nice.

I just did a small hallway where I rent with "their" tools. Plastic pos watertray, cheap razor knives and the dag gone thin, thin orangepeel wallpaper. Over panelling.

Someday I'll get a real wallpaper job and real wallpaper tools. Maybe even a real paper table.

If you get one in vegas, don't bring anyone, I'll do it.


----------



## T&Jcustompainting (Mar 7, 2008)

nice project. i would love to get into some commercial work like that..


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice job. I don't normally hit hit the mall but did stop into the new ****'s in town. And was glad I didn't have to do the Lake Eire charts that this one had on it's columns


----------

